# Holiday park kelowna???



## htusa2002 (Oct 24, 2012)

HI,

Would anyone know if Holiday Park Kelowna would be a good timeshare to own at. We are thinking to buy a used one that expires in 2035-biannual 66,000 points and a July summer week. Do you think it would ave good value for trading in II?:whoopie:


----------



## Tacoma (Oct 24, 2012)

I own a 2 bedroom week 32 eoy there and use it every time.  We love it but the resort itself is a real mixed bag.  It's mainly an RV park with some fully owned condos and timeshares.  We are lucky that our timeshare fronts right on to a small lake so the views are great. The resort does not get great reviews so likely would not trade that well.  However the summer is the time to go see the region.  There are at least 2 much more desireable timeshares since they are right on Okanagan Lake.  Would I buy it to trade through a company probably not.  Would I buy it to use or to rent out through work since I live driving distance away yes but that would require work and knowing people who might want to go there.

Joan


----------



## BevL (Oct 25, 2012)

There is always availability in Interval.  I wouldn't buy one for exchanging and personally wouldn't buy one there to use.


----------



## tashamen (Oct 25, 2012)

BevL said:


> There is always availability in Interval.



Well, there is availability for other times of the year, but rarely for July at any of the resorts in that area, so the trade power would likely be pretty good for a summer week (but only summer).


----------

